# NARS sheer glow in Siberia dupe/ Foundation recommendation for very light skin with a yellow undertone



## Beauty11111 (Jan 29, 2011)

*NARS sheer glow in Siberia dupe/ Foundation recommendation for very light skin with a yellow undertone*

Could anyone please recommend a foundation similar in colour to the NARS sheer glow foundation in Siberia, it’s an almost perfect match for me but sadly the formula doesn’t work well on my skin. I have very light skin but with a strong yellow undertone and most light foundations are sadly too pink. NARS sheer matte and firming foundation are too pink as are all Bobbie Brown foundations. I’d like a foundation with a medium to high coverage but my priority is finding a nice colour match. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 30, 2011)

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Liquid Makeup in Classic Ivory. It's almost exactly like Nars Sheer Glow but the undertones are yellow instead of pink. I apply it with a brush and get full coverage out of it. If it covers my lupus and nobody knows, it's a good foundation.


----------



## itsfknmania (Feb 2, 2011)

Make Up For Ever has great foundations! 
  	They have the best coverage I've ever seen in a foundation with great color options
  	For your skin tone I think one of these three would be good for you

*HD Invisible cover foundation* in 117-Marble
*Face & Body Liquid Makeup* in Ivory 20
  	and a great powder is *The Matte Powder Foundation* in 201 - Ivory


----------



## fleur de lis (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd second giving Makeup Forever HD in 117 a go, or 20 in F&B. Both are lovely foundations. Have a look at Temptalia's foundation matrix as well to find your colour in other brands: http://www.temptalia.com/foundation-matrix


----------



## Beauty11111 (Feb 12, 2011)

_AiriMagdalene_ Thank you for your recommendation, unfortunately I’ve tried Neutrogena and sadly it’s too dark and too pink for me. 

_itsfknmania_ and _fleur de lis _I purchased MUFE HD in 117 per your recommendation but it’s far too dark on me and too pink, it looks terrible :-(.

I’ve used Temptalia’s foundation matrix before but unfortunately the shades that supposedly match up too my skin colour don’t. 

Thank you for the suggestions, could anyone else please recommend a very light, yellow toned foundation that matches NARS sheer glow in Siberia, I’m desperate?


----------



## Beauty11111 (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any other recommendations?


----------



## PomPoko (Feb 17, 2011)

Depending where you are in the UK, I'd recommend you check out Ilamasqua's foundation range. I think you can buy online as well, but it's probably worth testing first. I used to use NARS sheer matte but I found it a bit too drying, but the Ilamasqua foundation has a heavier coverage without being as drying somehow. If you use a lighter hand you can get a lighter coverage as well. It's not cheap, though...but it's cheaper than NARS!!


----------



## hue22 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm in the same boat (Asian, NC10...which MAC doesn't sell pfft)! Siberia breaks me out after ~7 hours of wear but I can't stop wearing it because it's been the best match out of all other foundations out there, it's the perfect shade for me. It's funny, I found this link via googling "NAR siberia dupe" just now lol.... But yeah, Makeup Forever is too pink too, I tried =( ...I'm picking up L'oreal True Match in W1 (looked pretty darn light and yellow toned) and the plus is that it's oil-free. *sigh* lol


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 12, 2011)

did you try the foundation in "Gobi"?


Beauty11111 said:


> Could anyone please recommend a foundation similar in colour to the NARS sheer glow foundation in Siberia, it’s an almost perfect match for me but sadly the formula doesn’t work well on my skin. I have very light skin but with a strong yellow undertone and most light foundations are sadly too pink. NARS sheer matte and firming foundation are too pink as are all Bobbie Brown foundations. I’d like a foundation with a medium to high coverage but my priority is finding a nice colour match. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Mar 12, 2011)

I did but Siberia is a better match. I’m looking for something the same colour or similar as Siberia becuase I don’t like the formula of the sheer glow foundation.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Apr 15, 2011)

I’m still looking without any luck, does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 15, 2011)

no other ideas


----------



## Beauty11111 (Jun 4, 2011)

Any other recommendations, I’m desperate to find a good foundation?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 4, 2011)

Illamasqua Light Liquid Foundation in LF115, perhaps? It's a bit more on the neutral side but closer to yellow, satiny finish, light-to-medium coverage. I'd also recommend trying Maybelline Fit Me in #110, but I don't know if that's sold in the UK.


----------



## genevievebonbon (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, I know this is super late but I just read this forum because I was looking for the exact same thing, and I found it! NYX HD foundation in Nude is awesome, but NYX Matte But Not Flat Liquid Foundation in Ivory is spot on. Hope this helps for you, or anyone like me who stumbles upon this!


----------



## themakeupmommy1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mary Kay makes a matte and luminous foundation in their Timewise line that has strong yellow undertones and is quite light. I would probably get shade #2 (at least that is what I have in the Timewise matte) for reference MUFE 117 is a pretty good match for me and a bit lighter than an NC15.


----------



## themakeupmommy1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh you might also like Revlon Colorstay color buff in the Oily formulation


----------



## Shell1313 (Feb 9, 2015)

I know I'm late for the party, but I came across this thread seeking the same info. Came across this other blog that I'm linking here. Hope this helps.    http://phyrra.net/2012/02/liquid-foundation-swatch-comparisons.html


----------

